# GTi International 10/11 May



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys thought this deserved its own thread! Have move the calendar to a new home.....

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

to add...

MAY

*GTi International* 2nd weekend in May I think..prob 10/11th at a guess...

(at the same Airfield as last year....near Swindon I think... ?? East of Bristol & West of Swindon ??)
although it is VW dominated this ia a BIG VAG event....
and a lot of TTOC members were there last year.... and that quarter mile sprint was class.... (and I got 2nd place in my 2wd Audi catergory on saturday !!!.. so I'm defo' going again this year)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

.. and the organiser is of course ...
Paul Harris, president of Club Audi  
I will IM when I have full details


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sundeep GTI International isn't at the same place this year. It's in Suffolk.

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

A bit too far for me, although my company will be there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

> Sundeep GTI International isn't at the same place this year. It's in Suffolk.
> 
> http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
> 
> A bit too far for me, although my company will be there.


blimey... seems they can never make up their mind of which part of the country they want to be on !!!

cheers matey..... (too far for you.....   that's just done the road from london..'ish )



> *GTI INTERNATIONAL 2003
> will be at
> BENTWATERS PARK
> Woodbridge, near Ipswich, Suffolk
> May 10 & 11 2003*


with a nice long strip for the quarter milers......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

now that's THE meeting for you, Vlastan, isn't it ??? :


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I've done an indicated 160 down the runway at Bentwaters. Cracking track layout too but watch out for stone chips.

Its not too far for me!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The GTI international is only 10 mins away from my home!!!

Lovely. I will be there the 10th and maybe the 11th!! 

Paul...how did you manage 160mph...is there such a long stretch of road?

I was looking for track events but they don't have any planned at present...which is a shame!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan

Follow the link for a picture, the main runway is about 3km long (they used to land very big USAF planes there!)

I believe they stopped using it for trackdays as the locals complained. It was a bookatrack regular location 2 years back.

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I went with my brother last year as they had a twenty or so car space pitch for the club concept "bug" gang.
I was thinking at the time of a TTOC pitch and after the event I rang Paul (the organiser) and he said it shoud not be much of a problem to give a pitch to the TT club next year.

I think the time has come to email him/speak to him again.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

> I was thinking at the time of a TTOC pitch and after the event I rang Paul (the organiser) and he said it shoud not be much of a problem to give a pitch to the TT club next year.


yes, yes, yes........... we should defo' have a TTOC pitch....

(and not so we can park within metres of the main arena rather than several hundred metres away...  )

anyway.. TT's will bring a bit of class to the event...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sundeep, it only clicked the other day that I saw you razzing round the track in the tyre trial thing last year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

> Sundeep, it only clicked the other day that I saw you razzing round the track in the tyre trial thing last year.


aye...... although the TT wasn't as easy to drive around the tight tyre track as I thought (kept waiting for the power to come back after the quick & bouncy turns)....... Â :-/ but fun

but you got to get on the tyre track EARLY... i.e. I was 2nd up... on the sat' or you end up in a queue after 50 golf's....

Anyway.. I being going to GTI international since 1996...... with my old MkII Golf...... (and even ended with a pic of my car on page 3 [the menu page] of VW driver back in 97  )


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Tempting, but such a long way from Bristle


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Tempting, but such a long way from Bristle


Hey Rob...last year I went all the way to Swindon for this from Ipswich...after all you love driving your TT don't you?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I thought you went there for the carribean chicken, Vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The Carribean chicken was the bonus of my visit!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

yes, I'm sure it was: it was very delicious


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> And I thought you went there for the carribean chicken, Vlastan Â


yes I remember the food poisoning from the pykey burger...2 weeks to recover. :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

what a bunch of lightweights... :-* .... too far !!  

although got a promo leaflet through this morning....
Â£10 entry (booked in advance) Â£13 on the door

Any perference of Day.. mine is for the *Saturday* (same day as I went last year.. and the year before.. and the year before..  )

So wehat about the ideal of a TTOC PLOT... one for this sat's EGM I think..... (?)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll add it to the (events) agenda and we can talk about it at during that piece of the meeting.......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep,

why did you get a promotional leaflet? I didn't get one!

I guess you are a regular customer and they know you by now!! Do they also open the door of your TT for you to step out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

> Sundeep,
> 
> why did you get a promotional leaflet? I didn't get one!
> 
> I guess you are a regular customer and they know you by now!! Do they also open the door of your TT for you to step out? Â


I must be on their mailing list...cause I've bought my tickets in advance in previous years'......

and autometrix.. always seem to 'remember me.. ???" when I call up....!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I called Paul Riley the chap whos involved in GTi Int and he said it should not be a problem getting a pitch for the TTOC. The nitty gritty for the event is not planned but he will get back to me about details.

I will of course keep you all posted.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN,
Paul Riley (a next door neighbour so to speak) will be at the GTI. But the organisers are Autometrix
You need to contact Paul Harris on:-
01525 750 500
Speak to his Majesty himself or:-
Robin Boyett, 
who is in the office on Wednesdays and Thursdays (unless the latter changed since July 02)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Paul Riley said he'd sort it but to be sure I'll give the others above a bell too.
Thanks D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

no probs, DXN 

and the "office girl" (sounds really aweful to me :-/ because she does a brill job!!) is:-
Sally Appleby


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

cannot belive the've moved it again, ive been for the last 4 yers but this time its a bit to far from sunny cumbria. ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Suffolk is sunny too!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> DXN,
> Paul Riley (a next door neighbour so to speak) will be at the GTI. But the organisers are Autometrix
> You need to contact Paul Harris on:-
> 01525 750 500
> ...


Tis done

They will contact me with the invites etc when there out.

I'll let everyone know when they let me know.

Regards


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done DXN ;D ;D
I could mail my good friend MG (one of you knows who he is) and he'll tell me all about it  ;D
.. but we are in no hurry: plenty of stands to be had!!

Different topic but very important re GTI: who's going to do the TTOC books?? (sorry, my brain is off line since November but will come back on line in ~ 4 weeks from now!! ... or so I hope anyway)
please IM or mail me!!!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Tis done
> 
> They will contact me with the invites etc when there out.
> 
> ...


Andy - you are a star.

I will raise at the next Committee meeting (2nd Feb). We will aim to pull together some materials on the TTOC, magazines, dummy membership packs (or maybe live ones?), membership forms etc. to be taken along.

A big TTOC banner would be cool too! Think they are not too expensive - maybe TTotal could use his sailing contacts to get one made up..?

Any q's in the meantime give me a shout.

L


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Andy - you are a star.
> 
> L


Just hope I can come. Bambino baby will be 2-3 weeks old.

[smiley=idea.gif]Sure the wife will want to see the in-laws that weekend. ;D [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Andrew,

Where are your in-laws? Could they be my neighbours in Ipswich?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

? why?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You know I live in Ipswich, the this event is only 5 miles away from my home. So I though if your parents were living around here somewhere.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> ? why?


... he said, scared shitless ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> ... he said, scared shitless ;D ;D ;D


*lol* ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mark...did I look scary to you yesterday? ;D

Andrew knows me well!! He is not afraid of me at all!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> ... he said, scared shitless ;D ;D ;D


I am only mortal after all [smiley=help.gif]
I fear the unknown :-/

anyway back to GTi.....no news yet!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Mark...did I look scary to you yesterday? Â ;D
> 
> Andrew knows me well!! He is not afraid of me at all!! Â


Sorry Nik, I can't answer for Andrew    : ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Sorry Nik, I can't answer for Andrew    : ;D


Be afraid, be very afraid!
In ipswich no one can hear you scream


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i think i'll stay at home for this avent in ipswich could be scary


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Louise mentioned banners...

Yes of course, have sorted that already, I have several white palstic plain proffesionally made ones.

Can someone tell me what you want written on them and my friendly sign writer sticker company will for a few pennys do the stick on graphics.

If of interest, call me and I will tell you the measurements of the ones I have borrowed, I mean stolen for the clubs permanent use... John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's excellent John!

I would guess we need a long banner and maybe a 12"x12" one. Is this possible? 
The logo and wording will be along shortly. Let us know approximate cost John and we'll get something sorted.

Thanks again.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

3 are 300cm (3 metres) by 65 cm proper ones with brass eyelets in every 2 feet or so.

Price NIL

20 are 30cm by 150 cm as above

FOC

they are ours to keep.

I know sail makers who can recut them for nothing (my treat if they do want something)

The guys who did the TTotal car stickers for me will do the club graphics at cost as they are friends.

You think about what we need and let me know.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

EXCELLENT!!!! ;D ;D

Thx John!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What are you round at Marks again ?  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> What are you round at Marks again ?  Â ;D


You jealous John : : :  ;D

[smiley=elvis.gif]I think it must be the big quif ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, Quiff Richard ? Nite.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone heard anymore about GTi International??
I've had no contact yet.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not necessarily about the event itself, but we are hoping to have the TT Owners Club banners available for then. Also we are working on an AmD link, as they will also be there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Raven/Ebony 225 TTC. And how pretty she looks.....

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Still no news 
Anyone heard anything?? 

web site still suggests its on.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Daniela was talking about it at the IOW meet last weekend - she might know something about it - try IM'ing her perhaps???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Russell from Forge told me that he will be there too. So I guess the event is still on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

almost forget about this one..  

that weekend is getting closer..

DXN - is it worth chasing up your contact or was Daniella looking into that... about the pitch ?

cause we all need to be sorting out tickets, entry, fairly soon......etc

this is the link from the officiual web-site for ordering tickets.....
GTi International On-line bookings

Saturday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Sunday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Weekend @ Â£18 per person (only available in advance)

but as a TTOC not sure how entry would work, etc.. ???
so what is the best way forward at the moment...???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My little ol' TTR will be displayed on the Club Audi stand Â ;D Â 8) 

Mark, I just found a cheaper and better company for the TTOC banner stickers too ! They just did some "subtle" additions to my bodywork ! :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> My little ol' TTR will be displayed on the Club Audi stand Â ;D Â 8)
> 
> Mark, I Â just found a cheaper and better company for the TTOC banner stickers too ! They just did some "subtle" additions to my bodywork ! :


As subtle as a poke in the eye! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Decals ?? what Decals !!  









Need to be bigger than that.  

Sundeep (and everyone) I will phone/chase the contact number that I had.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh...what a fussy lot !

Dont suppose you bought _your_ car to say "Look at me " then ? :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Those aren't decals - they are oxygen tanks!!  Squeeze those bubbles out will ya! ;D

Who else thinks that John's car has midlife crisis written all over it? 

phoTToniq

p.s - only winding you up mate..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Who else thinks that John's car has midlife crisis written all over it? Â " Â Â

Thanks Amir old chum, you sound like Powell today.... :-X Â The crisis is correct , exactly right ! So full marks for observation ! Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it's still on (10th/11th May) and the ticket prices mentioned are correct 

In addition:-

Car sales: Â£20 per day, both Sat and Sun
Show 'n' Shine: Â£8, Saturday only
Concours d'Elegance: Â£8, Sunday only

Club Audi display, Sunday only, contact
Malcolm Gulliver via e-mail [email protected]

Book display/club stands via Autometrix:
Tel: 01525 750 500
Fax: 01525 750 700
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Who else thinks that the car has midlife crisis written all over it?


 ??? JUST *WHAT* do you mean :
I don't get it


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

> Cuh...what a fussy lot !
> 
> Dont suppose you bought _your_ car to say "Look at me " then ? : Â Â  Â Â Â


nice and clean though....

better update my own sig picture now.... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes but not yet time for Rudolph !! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've phoned Automatrix and they say they have just recently sent out pitch pack info to my home addres which they have quoted back to me.

They say if I ain't got it by Mon to get back to them which I will do.

Cheers
DXN


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Who else thinks that John's car has midlife crisis written all over it? Â


The old boy is a bit past "midlife"....I think the real reason is the eyesight is going....as he's no Jedi and the force is not his ally....he can just look for a black blob with Audi rings on on it now.  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WhiTTe car
WhiTTe sTTick

Blind TTwiiTT


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Blimey, at least when AMD did mine they paid me for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

> I've phoned Automatrix and they say they have just recently sent out pitch pack info to my home addres which they have quoted Â back to me.
> 
> They say if I ain't got it by Mon to get back to them which I will do.
> 
> ...


good effort.... keep us posted....

btw.. i'm planning to be there all day saturday... can't wait


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mr Married Sundeep, ;D ;D ;D ;D

Still trying to cut my trip to Canada short so I can attend. Haven't missed one in god knows how many years.

Fingers crossed I"ll see you there , how about a South West London cruise up there.   

Troy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With guys joining from Southampton ? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or a cruise from the north ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

> Â Mr Married Sundeep, ;D ;D ;D ;D
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Still trying to cut my trip to Canada short so I can attend. Â Haven't missed one in god knows how many years.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Fingers crossed I"ll see you there , how about a South West London cruise up there.
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Troy


hey there Mr 225 with the new wheels.... how's it all goign.. long time no post

I hear you've been keeping the streets of london safe, while I've been away.. although I see that you a bit of bother at work with the dear TT...  glad to hear it's all sorted.. ???

Anyway a SW crusie up to GTI Intl .... for real.... ! 
it will be great if yo ucan make it... well we'll still have to see if my little old 180 can still out drag your 225 ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

> Or a cruise from the north Â ???





> With guys joining from Southampton ? :


Yep .. from everywhere...... Â  ;D  ;D 

now where would any decent TT cruise be with a pair of quattro rings.. 

Mr quattro WOW.. you're going to love that quarter mile sprint that they have....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh , I'm gonna HiSSSHHH and PIISSHHHH all down the track with the new Induction kit !
0 to 60 in 4 seconds now !  (Thats the differnce with the Revo plus all the WOW s plus Induction plus the RINGS !

QapTTain QuaTTro 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

not forgetting the tyre test track.... even more fun !

as per my sig pic from last year... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

New wheels that I curbed today :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

> New wheels that I curbed today :'( :'( :'( :'(


bad luck mate.. 

spare a thought for mine.... a car that has been driven by my 'entire' family many times.... and had some significant battle scares / scrapes / chips / kerbs in my dear old competition alloys. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I"m feelin' it.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Sundeep - What day do you plan to go to GTI, Saturday or Sunday? I'll meet up with your convoy if I go...

phoTToniq


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

> Sundeep - What day do you plan to go to GTI, Saturday or Sunday? Â I'll meet up with your convoy if I go...
> phoTToniq


yea... ! Saturday .. "early" ! i'm starting from W London... hopefully with TTroy225...

what part of town / county / hood r u in.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There was a suggestion at the Coventry meet that the TTOC should have a presence at GTi international. Who's running the stand?

We will be purchasing a small (cheap) gazebo type thingy and a couple of banners (once we actually have some cash.....)

absoluTTe (issue 1) should be printed by then (spare copies available). What else is required?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why dont you quickly talk to the organiser s to see if there is room for a couple of tasty TTOC cars ?? (Maybe Forge AMD Jabba or someone could share stand costs or Wax Wizard ? Think laterally...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

> There was a suggestion at the Coventry meet that the TTOC should have a presence at GTi international. Who's running the stand?
> 
> We will be purchasing a small (cheap) gazebo type thingy and a couple of banners (once we actually have some cash.....)
> 
> absoluTTe (issue 1) should be printed by then (spare copies available). What else is required?


well count me in to help out on the stand....(as long as I can go off to play on the tyre & sprint track) as I'll be there all day on saturday only... who else ? 
you there as well mark ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

> Why dont you quickly talk to the organiser s to see if there is room for a couple of tasty TTOC cars ?? (Maybe Forge AMD Jabba or someone could share stand costs or Wax Wizard Â ? Think laterally...)


great idea mr lateral..... (although those kahn alloys need a shine.. :)
and IIRC car clubs always get a good site.... which may attract such 3rd parties to our pitch...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately I won't be there . Sundeep / Andy, I believe you 2 were pushing to have a stand (if only for free entry ). If the 2 of you want to organise it between you / anyone else who will attend, then we'll "hopefully" get you the banners, gazebo & magazines in time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

> Unfortunately I won't be there . Sundeep / Andy, I believe you 2 were pushing to have a stand (if only for free entry ). If the 2 of you want to organise it between you / anyone else who will attend, then we'll "hopefully" get you the banners, gazebo & magazines in time.


no worries..... on the case

btw .. it was for 'better parking' ......... so a prime spot for when the Maxpower girls walk by 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I could help too if there is need...after all I am the local boy!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think even if we get a pitch we will still have to pay.

Nothing from automatrix  so will be on the blower monday morning to see whats occuring.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep/Andy/Nick

When and if you need anything (entry fee, etc) from the TTOC, send an email to [email protected] and someone will get back to you.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

> I think even if we get a pitch we will still have to pay.
> 
> Nothing from automatrix Â  Â so will be on the blower monday morning to see whats occuring.


any update..


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

They assure me they will resend out the pack. :-/
The pitch are only for 10 cars though (10 sat and 10 sun) and will cost the club 10 quid or an extra pound per car on top of admission fee.
Still think it would be worth it though but spaces are gonna be tight.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Right letter from GTi International says in summary.

10 pound per day for a 10 car pitch.
so sat and sunday will have 10 cars daily. They don't have to be the same cars.

Club name gets written on passes.

Members are also required to pay for admission to event. So extra quid for TTOC parking space.

"Cars on display are there for public display and must remain there until the end of the afternoon.
Last year some drivers wanted to pull car off display and take part in sprint and they emphasise at this early stage this is not permitted. If members want to do the sprints etc then they should not be parked on the club displays." Â On the form it also states that moved during the day will be excluded from the display area for safety reasons.

I can see many of us would want to sprint but I can't see how they'd police this really.(unless theya re more strict than last year)

So there we have it

Fees
10 pound sat (13 on gate)
10 pound sunday (13 on gate)
weekend 18 pound
show and shine 8 pound day (sat only)
concours d'elegance 8 pound day (sun only)

advanced bookings by 25th april or online at www.gtiinternational.co.uk
info 01525 750 500
www.streetmap.co.uk postcode IP12 2TW

Also

weekend camping at a site close by!!
reverse bungee and helicopter rides.!!

CAN PEOPLE POST INTEREST IN GOING AS IT MAY BE THAT WE APPLY FOR 2 PITCHES AND HAVE 20 CARS EACH DAY.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Andy

Is that Â£10 for the pitch? irrespective of the number of cars, upto 10? So if 3 cars turn up or 10, the price will still be Â£10? or is it Â£10 per car for the pitch? :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think its 10 pound irrespective of the number that turn up.
Each car/person has to pay for admission fee too. This ahs to be organised by the people on their own.

The way I read it is 10 pound for the pitch and then each car/person has the normal admin fee too.

ie 10 pound to get in and then 1 extra pound to get on the TTOC pitch. 
I don't think they would get many paying double the admission fee even if it is good parking on a club pitch.

What I imagine is people have their tickets for entrance (as per normal) but also you would have a windscreen banner that I distribute out(respect the authority) with TTOC on it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be there for sure on Saturday. But although, I was hoping to put my car on display, I will also need access for the sprints. So this could be tricky now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

great work andy...

i will be there on sat..... but (as you know) i'll need to be tyre testing & sprinting...so hopefully we can bag a few parking spots 'near' to the display.. depends on where they put us...... although if i'm off 'playing' early on.. iguessing the car can spend the rest of the day on the display.. ? (but will need a clean first : )..... (?)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will do the
Club Audi Stand on both days.

For Saturday I'll have three TTs already for the display ;D ;D
Any more takers for Saturday (two left) or Sunday (three left)

*If you want to display your TT at the Club Audi Stand you MUST be a member of CA*

To display your car at the Cliub Audi Stand you just tell me (after joining the club!) and turn up: I shall do the rest. But you will have to buy your normal entry ticket(s) through Autometrix. Even the organiser (me) has to do this 
Paul H is a bit stingy like this :-/


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

daniella.. you trying to tempt us tt owners across to AC...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

right.... to get an idea of who is coming....

can we all post when we are thinking of coming along..... for 'hopefully' a TTOC pitch...

JOHN !... on the CA stand !!!!!!!      

me = saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> daniella.. you trying to tempt us tt owners across to AC... Â


But of course ;D ;D ;D

CA and TTOC might even be next to each other

So, who'll be at the CA stand with me????


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So, who'll be at the CA stand with me????


I will come and say hello!! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep WOW will be on the CA stand,never thought being a forum poster stopped me from being a member of CA did it ? ??? As you are aware, this forum is not just for TTOC members.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I will come and say hello!! Â :-*


Awwww, that's nice  I just hope that the Jamaican food stand will be there again ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Yep WOW will be on the CA stand,never thought being a forum poster stopped me from being a member of CA did it ? ??? As you are aware, this forum is not just for TTOC members. Â


So, we'll have Wak, the Lord and Lady of the rings at the CA stand. I believe we'll also have an S3 (red).
Nice mixture of colours 
We need something green!!!!!!
Shashi, are you in it :


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

blimey.. you've bagged half the forum... !

any leftie rep's required... ? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> blimey.. you've bagged half the forum... !
> 
> any leftie rep's required... ? Â ;D ;D ;D


Just me being efficient at organising ;D ;D ;D

"Leftie, Rightie Reps" of cos, of cos
Would you like a CA application form Â : :-*

*Shashi!!!! * a green car, please


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

> Just me being efficient at organising ;D ;D ;D
> 
> "Leftie, Rightie Reps" of cos, of cos
> Would you like a CA application form Â : :-*
> ...


although just checked it out.....
http://www.club-audi.co.uk/
not bad... 

i'll come and say hello......

although in the world of efficient organising... do you think that (remembering that you are in the know) CA & the TTOC stand could by chance end up next to each other ?? just a thought ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> although in the world of efficient organising... do you think that (remembering that you are in the know) CA & the TTOC stand could by chance end up next to each other ?? just a thought ??


  Just read my posting at 10:35pm, 31st March on page 11 

There is always a chance, but Robin Boyett and Paul Harris are responsible for the plots :-/

Now then: how about this Club Audi application form??
Another black TT is just about acceptable :-*

SHASHI WHERE ARE YOU ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

> Now then: how about this Club Audi application form??
> Another black TT is just about acceptable Â :-*
> 
> SHASHI WHERE ARE YOU ??


ok. ok..... email it please.. 

Shashi....... sadly was last seen in a Porsche and is in love.... :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Shashi....... is in love.... Â :-X


I know all about this since some time ... but I have his phone nrs ;D ;D ;D

*SHASHI!!!!! Show yourself * ;D :-*

I will IM you in a bit, SundeepTT; definitely tonight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Forget this SundeepTT

you *have* IM


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Is anyone going to do the Sprint?

I fancy some GTI pie 

Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rob,

I could bring some _Plague Pie_ 
You'll have to ask TTotal about this one ;D

GTI Pie: does this taste nice ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Is anyone going to do the Sprint?
> 
> I fancy some GTI pie
> 
> Rob


I plan to do mine!! Do you think you will be quicker than me in your TTC? ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTOC pitch is happening. I have 20 passes in my paws now. Just have to give them out.
It would be good if CA and TTOC were together.

If you want a pass just IM me and it will be done. Let me know what day(s) and IM me. See other thread.

Ta DXN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> TTOC pitch is happening.
> It would be good if CA and TTOC were together.


Good news about the passes 

But I've been told by AUTHORITY (P.H.) that there is *no chance* we can request pitches next to eachother :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Good news about the passes Â
> 
> But I've been told by AUTHORITY Â (P.H.) that there is *no chance* we can request pitches next to eachother Â :-/


And why that? Does PH things that they are competing clubs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> Is anyone going to do the Sprint?
> 
> I fancy some GTI pie
> Rob


too right ... i need to get another trophy. :-/. and improve on my 2nd place from last year : : :


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> Good news about the passes Â
> 
> But I've been told by AUTHORITY Â (P.H.) that there is *no chance* we can request pitches next to eachother Â :-/


pity   

a ttoc stand without the Legendary TT's of TTotal & WakTT         

there goes the help cleaning the car ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw come on Sunny , you only have half a car to clean anyhow ! ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> Aw come on Sunny , you only have half a car to clean anyhow ! Â ;D


you wait till a bit of tyre testing & quarter mile sprinting.... there will be LOADS of car cleaning to be done... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well at least Black is an easy colour to keep clean...not !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Is anyone staying overnight on the Saturday? I won't be going until Sunday but would like to break up the journey by staying somewhere nearby.

Any suggestions/recommendations?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

How local do you want to stay?

There is a Novotel in central Ipswich, and a Marriott and Travel Inn by the A14 (about 15 miles away from the event).

Seckford Hall is also a nice posh old style hotel just outside Woodbridge.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nikko, can I just say that new photo is Brilliant !

J


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nikko, can I just say that new photo is Brilliant !
> 
> J


What do you like most...my car or my house? ;D

If a lot of people come on Saturday evening...who could arrange to go all together out for some fun!! What do you say?

If you all stay in central Ipswich, then it will be a lot easier to walk about to several nice place for drinks...and a bit of a boggy!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Interesting how the pic really highlghts the alien panel... and makes your house very red...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps I shouldn't have edited the contrast then! :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK...thats better now!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good picture, Vlastan 

Much better than the previous one!!
But I can see why you have problems opening the door(s) when you park your car inside the garage: it's bigger than your house :


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Is anyone staying overnight on the Saturday? I won't be going until Sunday but would like to break up the journey by staying somewhere nearby.
> 
> Any suggestions/recommendations?
> 
> ...


After phoning around today, the nearest cheapie I could get for 6 people was Mildenhall. At least it'll break up the journey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

REMEMBER !

*Advanced Bookings must be done by the 25th April*

Info
www.gtiinternational.co.uk 
info 01525 750 500

www.streetmap.co.uk 
postcode IP12 2TW

this is the link from the official web-site for ordering tickets.....
GTi International On-line bookings 


Costs
Saturday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Sunday @ Â£10 each (Â£13 on the gate) 
Weekend @ Â£18 per person (only available in advance)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can't quite see this picture....can you please post a BIGGER one!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

> I can't quite see this picture....can you please post a BIGGER one!! Â ;D


bigger ! er.... next size up would be Ipswich.. ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

there we are......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've ordered my tickets today and there might be one or two Club Audi display passes going.

So anyone interested, please IM me


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Spaces on TTOC too!  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The fight of the GTi organisers...WOW Â  !

My money's on Daniela Â The Good Doctor DXN
Now modded  ! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I've ordered my tickets today and there might be one or two Club Audi display passes going.
> 
> So anyone interested, please IM me


To be honest i think you are out of order Daniella, especially when the TTOC is trying to get up and running.!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I've got to say I agree with Kev. I know its all good natured and we're all friends but sharking for people on the club Audi stand on the TT board is not a little unfair? You don't see us on the Club Audi site trying to pursuade members to come on the TTOC stand do you? :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hands up: I am a CA person :-/
But so are many other people here!!

I do *not *try to entice people away from the TTOC: I was and will be a memeber of the TTOC when it's up and running!!!
I even said to Sunday's CA organiser that I will be at the TTOC stand.
All I'm trying to do is to have a balance and offer parking at a club stand!!

You may have noticed that other people here suggested the two stands should be next to each other??

So, no offence intended!
But appologies, if I have upset anyone


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hands up: I am a CA person Â :-/
> But so are many other people here!!
> 
> I do *not *try to entice people away from the TTOC: I was and will be a memeber of the TTOC when it's up and running!!!
> ...


No offense taken daniella. Its just that i found it a bit sad that 2 of the most active people on this forum(WAK & TTotal) have opted to go on your stand, where as the TTOC stand needs as much support as it can get in these early stages and could have done with their attendance. I may be totally wrong, but i got the impression that it was you who asked them and also seem to be trying to persuade others aswell? Â ???

Perhaps im speaking out of turn(no surprise there i hear you cry), but i am worried that for the first big major 'show'(and this is a BIG show!) for the TTOC to attend and get publicity, the stand wont be filled by enough members and the Docs(DXN) efforts will have gone to waste. Â :-[ 

I dont want to start rows or arguments, i would just like to see a full TTOC stand on both days as 10 cars a day isn't too much to ask for is it? :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> No offense taken Daniela*. Its just that i found it a bit sad that 2 of the most active people on this forum(WAK & TTotal) have opted to go on your stand, where as the TTOC stand needs as much support as it can get in these early stages and could have done with their attendance. I may be totally wrong, but i got the impression that it was you who asked them and also seem to be trying to persuade others aswell? Â ???
> Perhaps im speaking out of turn(no surprise there i hear you cry),


Kevin, 
firstly: I *never, ever* cry in public ... and someone here knows just why I said this!!!
Sorry for getting serious here :-/

And this someone is a CA memeber, as are TTotal and Wak!! That's why they are on the CA stand: no other reason!!

So, my apologies again: I think 
both, TTOC and CA could, and should, co-exist very happily

I think it's a very BIG mistake if people get into this _who's better, more important _ business :'(
I had it with CA for years and I'd *hate* to see it happen with TTOC 

* and sorry, for correcting my name  ;D :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps:

I know it's a BIG SHOW Kevin: I've been on many GTI's


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> I've got to say I agree with Kev. I know its all good natured and we're all friends but sharking for people on the club Audi stand on the TT board is not a little unfair? You don't see us on the Club Audi site trying to pursuade members to come on the TTOC stand do you? :-[


Well said Thorney & Kev (!  )

I was surprised to learn that TTotal & Wak were on CA.... but hopefully on both days the TTOC will be filled and a successful day had by all.....

which means there is still room for the mighty RS4... don't you think so Thorney ? ;D ? (and what about HBK ? as well) ;D ;D ;D

btw.... Daniella.. wouldn't a ttforum link on CA be a great help


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> btw.... Daniella.. wouldn't a ttforum link on CA be a great help


Yes, it would, SundeepTT!!!!!!!!
And I've been advocating this for years while a CA trustee ... but my words fell on deaf ears. I won't say what some people accused me of because of it!!!!!!!!!
I resigned as a CA trustee/treasurer last year over business conducted by the president and one other trustee which I will not mention here!

And my hope is that the TTOC can be "better" than that or, as I said on another ******** board some time ago, that ALL 4-ringed clubs unite and pull in one direction!!

That's why I don't like this:-
you've mentioned CA here. WE are TTOC!! Go away and play elsewhere!

Sorry that I got a bit hot under the collar here ... but I think the whole business is pretty petty: aren't we all going to the GTI to have fun???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So who's making a weekend of it then ? i'm thinkin of staying on saturday night ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> And my hope is that the TTOC can be "better" than that or, as I said on another ******** board some time ago, that ALL 4-ringed clubs unite and pull in one direction!!


I think thats my point, we ARE all together and we ARE all friendly toward each other which is why I was so surprised to see your post. Something along the lines of 'welcome at CA stand' would've been a bit nicer than 'come and park your car at CA stand' when you know the TTOC is still in its infancy.

I certainly don't think there is anything nasty in it just maybe a little thoughtless?

My car I'm afraid will be on the AMD stand as they wanted it there to show off their work and in return I get it professionally valeted ;D and free entry, but rest assured I'll be on the TTOC stand giving it my full support.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> My car I'm afraid will be on the AMD stand as they wanted it there to show off their work and in return I get it professionally valeted ;D and free entry, but rest assured I'll be on the TTOC stand giving it my full support.


no worries mate...... great to see you there

BUT does that mean you won't be quarter mile sprinting !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

This is not the behaviour I expected to see and I certainly didnt expect to be brought up in some silly arguments here.

Yes I am in Club Audi was on the Club Audi stand as CC last year. Spent too much time sprinting at GTI to be on any stand.

My choice is no ones concern and is certainly has no questions of loyalty.

I've always said the forum was my club content and thats how it is....I get my club audi Rag and its a great read short and sweet nothing too imposing and has been there when the original TTOC was grinding to a halt.

There was NO ttoc stand when I chose to be on the Club Audi Stand....and any of you who feel I should move to TTOC just on the grounds of support have got some serious ethical and moral issues...

its downright rude to do that after already making a commitment.

I dont see the point of going both days but If I enjoy Saturday enough to return Sunday and the TTOC pitch has spaces I'll join you...if you'll have me.

But dont be "suprised" and dont read anything into my choice for Saturday...I am a member...its was first and the TTOC had nothing at the time there's nothing more than that.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And my 2p , which no doubt will be sneered at by someone.

If any one doubts my loyalty then please ask senior committee members of their thoughts on this.

Ther cannot be anyone who has gone to so many meets , cannot be anyoone who feels so loyal to the club. From the outset I have volunteered for as much as I can. The fact is , as now I have been appointed (did not ask or volunteer) as the Club Audi Regional Rep (Hants DorsetWilts Somerset Avon) I naturally have some alligiance to them.

Furthermore, KP (?) said WAk and TTotal , two of the most active on here have opted to support CA, 
well this Forum is apparently nothing to to with the Club anyhow and my personal support is way above just sticking a car on display and filling your gaps where the general support is weak...

I was sure this was about to happen , a big shame and the start I feel of a load of uneccessary nonesense.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One more thing from me:
surely there is *no rule in the world!!* as to how many car clubs a person belongs to ???

And one very last thing from me re the GTI stands:
THORNEY: you may be even more surprised to hear that one of the most _senior_ forum members (in ranking) is also one of the longest standing CA memebers!!!
And I certainly can't see a conflict of interests there!!!!

I shall be there both days Â


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> My car I'm afraid will be on the AMD stand as they wanted it there to show off their work and in return I get it professionally valeted and free entry, but rest assured I'll be on the TTOC stand giving it my full support.


Good job cause it would of taken TWO TT spaces up ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> THORNEY: you may be even more surprised to hear that one of the most _senior_ forum members (in ranking) is also one of the longest standing CA memebers!!!
> And I certainly can't see a conflict of interests there!!!!


Who can this be ? :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wish i hadn't bothered now. The point seems to have been missed completely and people have taken this personally. No offense was intended to any parties involved.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Its this kind of reactive bollocks which puts me off this whole place sometimes.

All I said was I was surprised to see a CA rep soliciting TT owners to the CA stand on a TT board - period.

I did not accuse Wak, TTotal or anyone else for that matter for being disloyal in the slightest way - you wanna get uppity - do it on your own fucking time not mine.

I criticised Daniela for using this forum to soilicit people to the CA stand I would criticise anyone here from doing the same on the CA board - its just rude - period.

To read anything more into my (or for that matter Kev's posts) is reactive childish bollocks from people who are looking for a fight rather than trying to resolve one.

Wak, TTotal, I have no problem in you being on the CA stand and even if I did what the fuck has it got to do with me, I never criticised you in any way shape or form. My problem is Daniela who chose to use this board to solicit other people to the CA stand - I stand by that and will continue to do so until someone has the balls to point out where I'm wrong.

However, from her first post she seems to realise this, apologised and as far as I'm concerned the matter was over. If you guys want to create some kind of CA vs TTOC crap over it then thats your look out, but dont expect me to join in your stupid fucking game.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ouch! levels of decorum and maturity have hit a real low!

Its a real real shame! Â :-/

Apologies to everyone for taking up your time! Â :-/

Biggest pile of fucking bolloxs shite I have ever read, how can such a well respected person turn to such degrading and trashing of your own personality.

Hopefully after 10 minutes you'll grow up again and realise you should have just not posted that AT ALL!

I dont even know why you had to make comments..I dont see you as being accused of anything.....you guys have been pointing fingers in the thread so how can there not be implications of it being personal .......and how is it your time we are waisting...how can people post names and not expect a reaction and then claim reactionary bollocks......WTF ARE YOU SMOKINGGGGGGG! Â  :-/ What is wrong with you people! Â


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Look mate, we've always got on in the past and I've no reason to believe we wont inthe future but here is a pocket update:

Daniela posts suggesting people go onto the CA stand.

Kev posts he thinks thats a bit out of order as this is a TT site and the TTOC is still starting off.

I post that I agree.

I then see a rash of posts accusing kev and I of having a go at you for being disloyal, not being allowed to be a member of 2 clubs etc - THAT is reactive.

Yes, my post was a bit OTT and for that I apologise but the fact remains you and TTotal decided to have a pop and supposedly defend yourself from accusations that were never made.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Look mate, we've always got on in the past and I've no reason to believe we wont inthe future but here is a pocket update:
> 
> Daniela posts suggesting people go onto the CA stand.
> 
> ...


John,

You sound typical of people that only see what they want to see. I havent missed the original point, but I object to this:-



> Its just that i found it a bit sad that 2 of the most active people on this forum(WAK & TTotal) have opted to go on your stand, where as the TTOC stand needs as much support as it can get in these early stages and could have done with their attendance


and


> I was surprised to learn that TTotal & Wak were on CA....


both of these make it personal
both of these imply questioning loyalties
and both made me feel I had to justiify my choice which was no choice when I chose.

and I dont know why you felt you had to be so reactionary yourself in your post niether of the quotes were from you.



> I then see a rash of posts accusing kev and I of having a go at you for being disloyal, not being allowed to be a member of 2 clubs etc - THAT is reactive.


Names were mentioned so it does deserve a reaction and you are right it is reactive but you should not be pointing fingers in the first place putting us in a corner. :-/ (not that you did originally) :-/


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Wak... now I have to agree with what thorney has just said..... no one was having a go at anyone... it was just a point made that CA promoting itself which Kev made which I did agree with.. Daniella told us what was going on at CA, no worries

I did say that I was surprised that you were on the CA stand, it was just simple thinking that you may have actually wanted to be on the ttoc stand, but your choice.... no critisim

My personal view of the TTOC stand at such events, would be that it also does promotes the ttforum.... to which I regarded both you and TTotal as significant contributors to the forum.... after all for anyone interested in TT's what can a little LHD FWD TT offer compared to the might of your white TT & TTotal's TTR in terms of presence at this event which would attract people possibly to the club but certainly to the forum...

I'm glad that WE are all coming down to GTi International.. whether we are on CA, AMD, TTOC stands or in the car park.. i'm just there to have fun...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTotal i thought we could have a Team WOW stand we even have the T-shirts ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thorney :-* :-*

do you have a problem with the 4-ringed clubs :-/
Believe me: *I have NO!! problem what s- ever*

>>Its this kind of reactive bollocks which puts me off this whole place sometimes. <<
I simply couldn't agree more: we should all be grown up more than enough to tolerate any idea/contribution!!

But perhaps I'm wrong: it may be all about:-
"I keep my marbles - you keep yours" :-/
... let's build sand castles now!!

Kevin,

no worries, mate  the same is going on in all car clubs!! TTOC, which doesn't even exist "oficially" is no exception here!!!
Believe me: I've been through the lot!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I agree it was possibly wrong to name names and agree if you're named then defend your decision.

I just wish that these things can be avoided from the outset, I feel we seem to have so many petty differences on this board and sometimes it just pisses me off.

Here we have a big club event and two Audi clubs are arguing with each other - how daft is that.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Trouble is there are so many that understand little about how the written word is percieved online, on email, in the post etc....

As I mentioned if you have an issue and tie names to it you immediately have drawn the names into the issue......

The reactions are valid, the points are valid but the names shouldnt have been brought up in the context posted. simple as that!

Why is it Sad that we are on a club stand we are already members to and committed too. Such a annoying comment. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

So are we all huggy kissy sweethearts now? :-*

or is someone else gonna bring it on!  ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I can't wait for GTI now - this kind of aggro is much more exciting than standing around looking at how shiny your respective tyres are! 

You''ll hopefully all look back and laugh at this.

Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Here we have a big club event and two Audi clubs are arguing with each other - how daft is that.


Thorney, 
sorry, this GTI coming up is *not* an event of simply two Audi Clubs!!!

It's the!!! biggest, yearly, car event going on in the country!!!!!!

There will be dozens of Audi, VW and other clubs!!!!!!

So, just WHERE???? is the problem, mate???


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> So are we all huggy kissy sweethearts now? Â :-*
> 
> or is someone else gonna bring it on!  ;D


 
yea... .... so are you going to be on the quarter mile sprint track then ?

or are you also scared of the power of an unmodified LHD FWD 180 TTC (with twin cupholders I should point out!)...... which has already scared off about almost 700 bhp from the likes of Thorney & B3VES who are hiding on stands ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, some posts inbetween so: I'll address this to 
Thorney:
You have a TT, so have I

You have an Audi, so have I

Any problem??????


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Sorry, some posts inbetween so: I'll address this to
> Thorney:
> You have a TT, so have I
> 
> ...


Nope, I made my point clear it what I thought you'd done wrong 2 pages ago. I certainly having nothing against any club least of all CA.

Do you have something against TTOC?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> yea... .... so are you going to be on the quarter mile sprint track then ?
> 
> or are you also scared of the power of an unmodified LHD FWD 180 TTC (with twin cupholders I should point out!)...... which has already scared off about almost 700 bhp from the likes of Thorney & B3VES who are hiding on stands ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Aww m8, dont get me going...I'll see you on the strip late afternoon!  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Trouble is there are so many that understand little about how the written word is percieved online, on email, in the post etc....


I couldn't agree more ;D and i just hope that everyone who is going to GTI can meet and chat and kiss and make up if they need to :-*


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Pistols at dawn or handbags mid afternoon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Do you have something against TTOC?


Does the TTOC exist at the present time ???

I have nothing against the TTOC at all: I was a member and will be again, once it's up and running (again!!)

Do you have a problem with Club Audi : :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> i just hope that everyone who is going to GTI can meet and chat and kiss and make up if they need to Â Â :-*


what an ivitation  

Very hard to resist :-*

See you all there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Do you have a problem with Club Audi Â : :-*


Thought I just answered that ???

How can I, I've never seen, dealt, spoken to anyone from CA. I assume they're all nice people and great fun. However from your posts you seem to suggest its run by a bunch of crooks?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Pistols at dawn or handbags mid afternoon


speaking of pistol touting hangbags..... will you be joining us at GTi intl....... 

and if so.. do we get a discount at the gsf stand ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I'll be there , even if it's just to calm things down. Eh! Eh! caaalm down.   

Just mention my name and they will sort you out alright. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Â Just mention my name and they will sort you out alright. ;D ;D ;D


at the back, on yer knees hand on yer head gansta Feltham styleee! and a columbian kneck tie poloroid to send to yer family!  ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Columbian neck tie is so last year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I assume they're all nice people and great fun.


Thorney,

we are *all* nice people. Just: some are nicer than others  ;D :-*

I'm really looking forward to meeting you at the GTI: some interesting talks going to go on, no doubt [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Columbian neck tie is so last year.


Can we get this thread back on track to the GTI event..I've just reported you for blatent thread hijacking.

What about that caliper tool then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Can we get this thread back on track to the GTI event


Now, now Wak:

I just said that we'll ALL have agreat time there 
That's GTI business, isn't it ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> at the back, on yer knees hand on yer head gansta Feltham styleee! and a columbian kneck tie poloroid to send to yer family!  ;D


lol 8) ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The club has been formed!

We have now collected somewhere in the region of 600+ names. We are waiting for final testing of the on-line payment via the secure server and then will be live. We are receiving somewhere in the region of 4-6 new members everyday and that's without a huge membership push....

Strangely we are still getting existing TT_Forum members registering their details.... even yesterday! :



> Does the TTOC exist at the present time Â ???
> 
> I have nothing against the TTOC at all: I was a member and will be again, once it's up and running (again!!)
> 
> Do you have a problem with Club Audi Â : :-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Blimey.  : :-/ ;D
Shall I start a new thread!

Maybe we should just get a stand where there will be hot dogs a plenty with mustard and ketchup dripping out of em and enjoy the day!!

Anyone want a place reserving?? see other thread

Andy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I couldn't agree more Â ;D Â and i just hope that everyone who is going to GTI can meet and chat and kiss and make up if they need to Â Â :-*


KISS????  

What do you expect Thorney to kiss Wak and TTotal to kiss Vek?

How can you be so disgusting!! YIKES!!

On the other hand I believe that Vek, Thorney, Dani, TTotal and Wak...all banned from the forum for one week!! This will teach them a lesson on how to behave in our forum!! 

Surprising how upset you can get...and I didn't even mention the magic word that starts from "A" ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Not one to start rumours but i will. I reckon Wak will be on the show and shine pitch anyway!!

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Not one to start rumours but i will. I reckon Wak will be on the show and shine pitch anyway!!
> 
> [smiley=jester.gif]


If you only knew how much I hate doctors at the moment!   ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If you only knew how much I hate doctors at the moment!   ;D ;D


DXN is a different kind of doctor...so you shouldn't hate him really!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Your porch looks like a gull wing door now, each time I see it it drives me mad !

:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Blimey.  : :-/ ;D
> Shall I start a new thread!
> 
> Maybe we should just get a stand where there will be hot dogs a plenty with mustard and ketchup dripping out of em and enjoy the day!!
> ...


Andy... what day are you going to be there on..... ??

as you ain't on that list yet !!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I am may be going on the Sat BUT and its a big BUT is my wife is about to deliver and it may be a bit harsh to leave the 2 alone and go on a GTi jolly for the day.
Diplomatic interventions are still at play. ;D

Fingers crossed.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I am may be going on the Sat BUT and its a big BUT is my wife is about to deliver and it may be a bit harsh to leave the 2 alone and go on a GTi jolly for the day.
> Diplomatic interventions are still at play. ;D
> 
> Fingers crossed.


hehe, me too matey.....good luck with it. We may end up being induced so the kids could share a birthday? : ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> I am may be going on the Sat BUT and its a big BUT is my wife is about to deliver and it may be a bit harsh to leave the 2 alone and go on a GTi jolly for the day.
> Diplomatic interventions are still at play. ;D
> 
> Fingers crossed.


fingers crossed indeed...I'm sure the wife will understand 

;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anymore for anymoe??

For those of you who have requested passes then I will send them out this week end.

Still got more to send!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

BTTT


----------

